# sitting on ready. waiting on go



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Off Sunday , Monday n Tues. Experienced , pleny tackle.
Anyone going offshore ?


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Bump


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

no longer go off shore but I fish the marshes, Freeport area


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

the wind in the mourning is too much but we will be watching


----------

